# PetMania's Rescue Journal



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I want to start this journal to show the bettas I have rescued. 

This is my current rescue. I have not named him yet, so I appreciate any ideas. He's really skinny. The food I offered him was literally inhaled by this little cute. I believe he is a delta. He won't be up for adoption.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I named him Zues.  I also have another "rescue". My sister wasn't taking care of her betta and I brought it up. She said she wants to get rid of it, so i said I will take care of him. As I was cleaning his tank today, which was covered in a layer of algae, I noticed he had a hole in his tail with red edges. I don't know if he'll be up for adoption. Pics to come.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It sounds like they have a good home now.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks. Too bad they won't be up for adoption. I bet someone would love these guys. :-D
I have a friend who is interested, but I don't think she'll take good care of Glo. :-?


----------

